# Parque del Sol Beach Club



## Ochil17 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello new member, 1st post so please be kind if I've asked something silly.   

Can anyone explain what the "floating week" system is at Parque del Sol that fixed week owners voted for a few years ago?  

Thanks.


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 4, 2008)

I cannot be specific about that resort but "floating weeks" are in use at many resorts.

The 'floating' system mean that you own a apartment of a certain size and are allowed to use an apartment of that size "Subject to Availability" at any time during the year.
There is normally a 'booking window' for arrangements to be made. The earlier you book within this window the better chance you have a getting a week and apartment that will best suit your needs.

The later you leave it the less likely you are to get something suitable or, if you want a peak period, anything at all.

There is usually a service to allow a week to be passed over to the following year or brought forward to allow twp weeks to be booked together. This will depend on the system employed at each particular resort


----------

